# Conformation/Movement Critique



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It would be easier to see what kind of headset it had with a bit. I would be very concerned as to why they would be riding it in a halter. That was the 1st time I have ever seen a horse on display like that. Very strange.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like this horse.

She has a strong coupling and she moves very very nicely. She works very well and that is w/o a bit or a bridle. Honestly... you can ride her for life in a side pull if she will move nicely for you. She has a nice strong coupling. Too bad the person talking doesn't SHUT UP.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

VERY nice movement. In terms of her movement on the flat, you'd be able to do whatever you want with her. But if you're considering her as a hunter, I'd want to see her over jumps before making any decisions.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Gorgeous movement. I really really like her. Definitely check her out over fences before you buy her as a hunter though! Honestly I think they are showing her in a halter as a "look how quiet" she is type of thing, but just to be safe you should have her teeth looked at too.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Cute mover! I would love to see this mare in a bit. I feel like that rope halter with the reins connected under are lacing direction. I also feel like she is seeking contact.


----------



## duke7 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Found a Jumping Video!*

Thanks for the responses! I really like her too...normally a chestnut mare sounds my alarm bells, but something about her says she'd be hard to faze. She's for sale, and I'm seriously thinking about checking her out in person. Main issue I have is she's on the small side--only 16H--and I'd worry about her making it down the lines at the shows. 

Found a video that shows her jumping the smallest of x-rails. Thoughts? She seems adjustable and sensible but I'm still not sold on her making it as a hunter(that's mainly what I do).....


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

duke7 said:


> Thanks for the responses! I really like her too...normally a chestnut mare sounds my alarm bells, but something about her says she'd be hard to faze.


What do you mean that a chestnut mare sounds alarm bells? Whats wrong with chestnut mares?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Here she is working in a snaffle and doing nicely. I really think this horse is being brought along the RIGHT way (not too fast). She is stepping over these fences.. nice and confident. I don't see any twisting or meeting the jump wrong. 

She is just learning. If anything I like her MORE after the video over the fences.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Red head mares I think is what she is referring to. 
Chestnut mares are just as calm or hot as any other color. Temperament is not linked to color. 
There is/was an assumption of chocolate labs being less smart than their yellow or black counterparts and were referred to as "Brown Brains".


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

aldebono said:


> Red head mares I think is what she is referring to.
> Chestnut mares are just as calm or hot as any other color. Temperament is not linked to color.
> There is/was an assumption of chocolate labs being less smart than their yellow or black counterparts and were referred to as "Brown Brains".



There are Smart Labs? :shock:


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

I think it looks like she has plenty of step.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I really like her, it looks like she has a solid foundation! I have met/ showed at the same shows as her sire, Rapture R, when he was younger/showing 3rd/4th level. He is super fancy! I mostly remember being floored with his extended trot- perfection for that level!


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

I love this mare! I don't have much experience as a hunter. I mainly event, and I would totally buy her as an event horse. But for a hunter... she just looks too balanced to me. I'm used to seeing the hunters that are so on their forehand that their noses drag on the ground- If you know what I mean. But then again, I only know what I see videos of, so I'm probably wrong. Good Luck!


----------



## duke7 (Sep 28, 2009)

Does she look off to anyone? A couple people mentioned to me that she looks lame in spots, maybe not throughout the whole video. I don't see it myself, though her movement is inconsistent. I chalked it up to the rider/the lack of contact and maybe the footing, but the missteps could be front end lameness..?


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

She doesn't look so much off to me as inconsistent and lacking connection in spots. If a horse is fighting contact, or changing it's frame like this, especially such a young horse, their step becomes inconsistent at times. But when she's going quietly and straight, or around corners she looks steady to me, not lame. If you're really worried about it, when you look at her bring a coach or someone knowledgeable with you, and do a vet check before purchasing.

As for height, a large stepping 16 hand horse is completely adequate to make the distances. I wouldn't worry about making the distances until the horse is under 15.2, or is shorter stepping. I have a 15.3 mare who often takes larger than 12 foot strides when she gets rolling. And remember Hickstead was only 16 hh!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

i have a 15hh pinto mare that has been shown [local] successfully jumping level 4. fences 3’9” in height; 3'9” in spread. with the possibility of going higher. we just stopped her training for personal reasons. i do not jump personally..if the horse has the heart to jump and is built to jump, the skys the limit. no one thought my little mare could jump higher than 2'9". she sure proved them wrong. honestly, this horse looks amazing. with wonderful movement. and quiet to boot. shes just gorgeous. def worth a look. [below to show my mares size. shes a lil thing. with a temper.. oh gosh. lol wish she was as quiet as the above mare]


----------

